

Don't be Apple - rebootthesystem
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/22/dont-be-apple

======
manicdee
The author of that article obviously missed the part where jailbreaking is a
prerequisite for getting surveillance software installed unless you have
authorisation from the iTunes account.

[http://daringfireball.net/2015/08/it_may_seem_silly](http://daringfireball.net/2015/08/it_may_seem_silly)

As for "authorisation from the iTunes account":
[https://xkcd.com/538](https://xkcd.com/538)

